# call of duty 2 Graphic settings???



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi,,,, Been playing call of duty 2 online and was looking to get the Graphics tuned into the best settings. Running XP pro, CRT monitor and x1950 pro card, My PC runs the game well so that’s no problem. Been watching reply’s of my self dying, i can barley see my self getting killed. So i was wounding what graphics setting i can change to give my self a better chance as by watching replays it looks like that a lot of people can see something that i can’t or see me better than i can see them from a distance,,,, Help me enjoy the game more online,,,,,, Thanks for your time,, Doj Harris


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Playing at a higher resolution with anti-aliasing enabled will improve the graphics and allow you to see far-off objects more clearly. What are your current settings?


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

I got the in game settings set to the default optimal system settings, with vidio mode 800x600 and anti-aliasing x4 (thats highest it goes x4) Print screen off game settings in word doc attached. I also got the ATI Tray tools for the card but it just loads off settings in there and not sure if i should be playing with them of just use in game settings just picked a few that say high quality, Got my pc display setting set to 1024 by 768 in my display properties settings, but dont think that makes a differnce to game play


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Is there anything i should change from what i got set,,,,,, or is that i need to get better,,,, lol


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Post a screenshot of the game showing a character in the distance so we can see what the problem is.

Try playing the game at maximum resolution and settings to see if far-off objects are any clearer. 800x600 is very low for this type of game, and misses alot of the detail of higher resolution displays. With an X1950Pro you should be able to play at over 1280x1024, maximum in-game settings.


----------

